# Animal Parade Baby Blanket Free Pattern



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I made this animal parade baby blanket for my baby niece and she loves it! It matches her crib very nicely. It uses Bernat Softee Baby yarn which I find is really nice to work with and it's really soft.

Free pattern with knitting charts for the animals available here:

http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2015/05/pattern-animal-parade-baby-blanket.html


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a super cute blanket.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

That is so fun! Thnx for the link!


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

That is lovely - beautifully knitted.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is adorable!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful work. Did you duplicate stitch the animals or knit them in using the intarsia method?


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Such a sweet blanket!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

imalulu said:


> Beautiful work. Did you duplicate stitch the animals or knit them in using the intarsia method?


I used intarsia. A few of the animals got a little pulled so I may have done it a bit differently looking back on some of them. I would probably use separate working yarns for the same colors based on a clustering of the same color (i.e. use a different working yarn for some of the octopus legs that are far from the body).


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> I used intarsia. A few of the animals got a little pulled so I may have done it a bit differently looking back on some of them. I would probably use separate working yarns for the same colors based on a clustering of the same color (i.e. use a different working yarn for some of the octopus legs that are far from the body).


Gotta 'cha. In instances like the octopus, I have done intarsia for the "main" cluster and then later duplicate stitched in the out lying stitches...that has worked for me in the past. Your blanket is gorgeous.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful work! You should be proud.


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Its a lovley blanket thanks- saved it for my GD.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Your work is just flawless And this is the sort of item that should be an heirloom. I checked a few of the patterns also on this site,,, some goodies Thanks so much for sharing this great link SMILE Helen


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful blanket.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

It's beautiful. I'd love to see the back, is that possible?


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely blanket pattern, it will be great for using up my ever growing boxes of odds and ends. Tessa28


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Grapejelli said:


> It's beautiful. I'd love to see the back, is that possible?


Sure! Here is a picture of the back. I knit squares for the backs of the animals to hide the yarn. If I make this blanket again, I think I'll work it all in double knitting.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, that looks very neat. By double knitting do you mean another blanket and then bind them together somehow? Would that be too thick and hot and heavy?


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Grapejelli said:


> Oh, that looks very neat. By double knitting do you mean another blanket and then bind them together somehow? Would that be too thick and hot and heavy?


By double knitting I mean knitting two blankets at the same time, avoiding the need to bind them together at the end.

Here is a link to a brief but clear description with pictures of double knitting: http://knitting.about.com/od/colorknitting/ss/Double-Knitting.htm

It could be too hot for a baby blanket because it is two layers thick, but it could be a nice stroller blanket for someone taking a baby on a nice fall stroll.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Nice job!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a great looking blanket with lots of work put into it.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very sweet!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is beautiful - lots of work and love went into making it


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

that's really beautiful


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> I made this animal parade baby blanket for my baby niece and she loves it! It matches her crib very nicely. It uses Bernat Softee Baby yarn which I find is really nice to work with and it's really soft.
> 
> Free pattern with knitting charts for the animals available here:
> 
> http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2015/05/pattern-animal-parade-baby-blanket.html


Oh, so playful! Love it!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you so much for sharing! what a simple but colorful
blanket for a little person...she can learn her animals too!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this link. This is a very special work of art.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Gorgeous blanket.


----------

